# Recommended USB soundcard for use with Macbook Air?



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

I was planning on getting the Tascam US122MKII, but the Amazon reviews I've read suggest that it is not compatible with Apple's SnowLeopard OS (or that its drivers aren't completely compatible).

I'm also wondering whether there is a cheaper alternative that doesn't include a MIDI interface? I'm not looking to record anything, I just need a soundcard that will work with a condensor microphone (likely the Dayton EMM6).

Any suggestions?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Any suggestions?


> Any 2-chnl USB based soundcard with microphone pre-amps & 48V ( phantom power for the test mic ) should suffice .

> Make sure that you research the soundcards drivers ( compatibly with your OS ) . You want to buy from a retailer with a liberal return policy in case of problems .

> Some of the models have lower gain pre-amps than others ( fwiw ) . 

> Only the ART ( first pic ) uses the builtin ( generic ) USB drivers ( on either a Windows or MAC machine ) .

> The following examples are all viable units ( & are successfully used by members of this board ) . Click a pic !
> I only excluded the TASCAM 122 because you already know about it .



> I own both M-Audio ( Fast Track Ultra ) & Focusrite cards ( the 2i2, as seen in the pic ) . Both have flakey drivers ( just like the reviewers say ) . BTW, I'm on Windows XP .
> I've also successfully used the AVID "Micro" with REW on other peoples MacMinis ( running OS 10.6.4 ) .

:sn:


----------

